# Homemade veneer flattening solution



## cabinetmaster

I'll have tp make me up a gallon or two of that stuff next time I'm veneering and need to flaten some. Thanks for the reminder as I had see this on Lee's site and forgot it.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks Randy ,Do you take it with one olive or two LOL


----------



## jockmike2

Thanks Lee that will come in handy with all the veneer Dustin gave me at the picnic.


----------



## bigike

sorry to rain on tha parade but rockler sells the glycerin for about $10 or so and all u need is water regular tap water well this is what i used anyway cuz im cheap but the same miture process but nix the alcohol and it works the same i used it twice already and this way u only end up with a spray bottle of veneer softner also they sell cups for mixing chemicals i will still try just to see what the alcohol does but its good to see someone sharing info cuz i had to blog what to do so thanks alot seriously!


----------



## GaryK

That's the way to do it alright. Here are a couple more formulas and directions that David Marks uses.

Basically the same thing except he adds a little glue to make sure that they stay flat until they are ready for use.

4 Units Water
2 Units Glue (Weldwood Plastic Resin Glue, Dap Brand)
2 Units Glycerin
1 Unit Denatured Alcohol

Glycerin: Available at any drugstore, makes the veneer more pliable.
Alcohol: aids in penetration and evaporates the water.
Glue: sizes the veneer, and helps to keep it flat until it is ready to be used.

ALTERNATIVE FORMULA

4 Units Water
2 Units Glue (White or Yellow Aliphatic Resin Glue)
1 Unit Glycerin
1 Unit Denatured Alcohol

USE:

Stir until thoroughly mixed, brush solution onto veneers, soaking them completely on both sides. Next, stand them up and let them drip dry.

Then sandwich them with a layer of fiber glass screen on both sides and several pieces of newspaper on both sides, stacking one to ten veneers at a time. Then clamp up stack between 2 sheets of ¾ inch thick plywood and allow to dry for a day. On day two, remove the wet newspaper and replace with dry newspaper. After three days check again, replacing the newspaper.


----------



## bigike

sorry i had to see what the alcohol does for the veneer and your so right it does something i found out from the same person who gave me the other solution that the alcohol helps the water evaporate im sorry for the miss leading info RBWoodworker was so right.


----------



## Cobra1000

Another seldom seen use for this formula is in woodbending. Soak the piece to be bent in a water/glycerin solution for 1/2 hour to an hour before bending. I do heat bending without steam and regularly bend 1/2 inch maple to a quarter of a 12 inch radius without issue.

It should be mentioned that this solution doesn't affect most wood finishes. I suppose there's one out there that might be, but I haven't seen it.

The formula with alcohol will help flat veneer take a curved set too. If you are veneering columns, rig a cylindrical form with the same paper sandwich used to flatten and pre-form the veneer. Makes that complicated glue-up much simpler.


----------



## JPSRings

> Another seldom seen use for this formula is in woodbending.


That's where I come in as I make bentwood rings out of 1/42" veneers. Sounds like a good recipe minus the glue of course. I made a size 5 ring recently and that's a really tight radius especially with curly wood that tends to facet along the figures. That's why I need my veneer strips to be super flexible…have been using Super-Soft 2 with decent results but it's a bit pricey.


----------



## Ocelot

Interesting. I've seen the veneer softeners online. I have all these ingredients on hand. I'd like more details on adding glue. It seems like it would matter what kind.


----------

